# LMR access between Newton Rd all the way through Milford up to Lake Isabella?



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been having trouble finding public access to the little miami river starting @ Newton Rd all the way up to Lake Isabella past Milford. (see map).

-The bridge at Newton (bass island?) is pretty heavily fished. Farther up the river, I tried to get into Kroger Hills but it appears to be private property off of Elm/Stumps Ln. I continued up to Terrace Park and found a great spot on the map, but nowhere to park. I never found Riverside Park or Village Park when I drove through Milford. Is there anywhere to park there? I think I saw a military building on one of them that looked private. I continued north on 126 and drooled over Camp Dennison  & found a bridge @ Fletcher Road but there was no place to park. I finally stopped at Remington Road and hiked down river from there. My friend met me and we caught 2 smallies and my first saugeye. Pretty cool looking fish.

Am I missing places to park on that stretch of the river? All summer I've riding my mountain bike up the bike trail and fishing random spots with my big blue BPS backpack. My friend wants to go with me next time but he got hurt in Iraq and can't ride a bike or walk very far. Any spots on that stretch that have somewhat close parking access?

Thanks,
-House


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome strategy. 









Not.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Hey guys, could you tell me where all the fishing/access spots are from the Ohio river up to South Charleston? Right here in the public forum! Thanks!




Come on dude.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow Fallen...I'm just looking for a place to park my car, I don't fish the LMR much because of that reason. No need to flame me. I was also asking about 4 specific locations to see if anyone had any insights on them...hardly asking for any top secret information in that post.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That entire section of river is as heavily fished as Bass Island...at every public access point.

There's a pull-off @ the confluence you have marked. If there's not one car, there's two cars there every morning. 


The bulk of the remainder is private property. (that pull-off is actually private property as far as I know but it's not posted & they don't run people off)

You can park anywhere in Old Milford and walk right down to the river. Same goes for Jim Terrell across the river. Coming out of Milford, you cross the bridge, take your first left & then your first left again to get to the public canoe access. All wadeable, right next to where you park. 

How's that?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

wow, unexpected...but appreciated. Thank you.
I apparently got the wrong impression of this forum in the few months past. I've been pretty forward with any helpful tips I find, and respectful if people choose not to share privileged information. Sorry if my post struck the wrong nerve with you, I guess people post similar threads quite a bit asking about spots. That's why I included the map, so at least it showed I did some homework first. Perhaps I should have asked someone familiar with the area to send me a private message.  Thanks again though.
-House


----------



## Yankee Sticker (Apr 14, 2010)

If you park at AVOCA trailhead up the street from Bass island, that is the Kroger Hills Reserve on the map. Pretty good access all along the bike trail though you still will have to walk a bit. No access at the Terrace Park CC, private land. No access in Terrace Park, all private land as well. 
All the other areas you marked are heavily fished in Milford. I live in Milford and there is usually someone fishing all of those spots on a nightly basis. They are all spots you pretty much need to wade to catch fish and with an injured friend it might be a bit tough. Best of luck though.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Yankee,
I saw that Avoca parking lot on my way up, but thought it was far from the river. That might be just what my friend and I were looking for. I was really surprised that there are not more public parks up and down the LMR along that stretch. That's what led to my original post in the first place. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## McBride757 (Aug 15, 2010)

This is a good resource that I have used to find public access.
buckeyeflyfishers.com/littlemiami/littlemiami.htm
Good Luck


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

i apologize for hacking this thread but i need to know this answer...........
this goes back to fallen513 as well as anyone else that doesnt talk about the location of there hole........

i have NEVER understood why people dont share access points with anyone. do you really think that your the only one that knows of these so called sacred spots? who the hell cares if people know about the spot. that access point (where ever it may be) has ben there for who knows how long. i promise you that just cause you never see anyone at the point, doesnt mean no one else knows about it.

i dont understand why people are so protective over there favorite holes.

if other people would like to fish it, who cares, go right ahead. if theres people there at the same time as you.......move on.

what is the big deal?? 

if i could answer any of these questions, id be more than happy to. but i usually stick to the areas south of milford but i can also promise you, they arn't special..........


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

reds_21 said:


> i apologize for hacking this thread but i need to know this answer...........
> this goes back to fallen513 as well as anyone else that doesnt talk about the location of there hole........
> 
> i have NEVER understood why people dont share access points with anyone. do you really think that your the only one that knows of these so called sacred spots? who the hell cares if people know about the spot. that access point (where ever it may be) has ben there for who knows how long. i promise you that just cause you never see anyone at the point, doesnt mean no one else knows about it.
> ...


Some people actually prefer not to fish at paylakes. Fish a little more and share your adventures and you will understand.... We call these things trolls here a one minute then gone. Speaking out your spots is asking for it!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

McBride757 said:


> This is a good resource that I have used to find public access.
> buckeyeflyfishers.com/littlemiami/littlemiami.htm
> Good Luck


McBride, that was exactly what I was looking for, thanks a ton! I swear I drove by at least 5 of the access points listed on that site. I wish I had been able to find that link prior to my post so I don't have to get called a troll lol
:ghost:


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

reds_21 said:


> i dont understand why people are so protective over there favorite holes.
> 
> 
> what is the big deal??




Paylake it up LeeRoy! I love standing shoulder to shoulder with people casting over top of your line!


I got a fish! I GOT ONE! I GOT ONE!

Wait... that's some other guy downstream reeling in my fly! Shucks. I'm glad I got here 3 hours before dark to secure my spot!


----------



## McBride757 (Aug 15, 2010)

Warehouse, 27.9 Carl A. Rahe Access parking lot is right next to the river. It shouldn't be to bad of a walk for your buddy. I've been there once and had a little luck. Real pretty part of the river too.


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

reds_21 said:


> i apologize for hacking this thread but i need to know this answer...........
> this goes back to fallen513 as well as anyone else that doesnt talk about the location of there hole........
> 
> i have NEVER understood why people dont share access points with anyone. do you really think that your the only one that knows of these so called sacred spots? who the hell cares if people know about the spot. that access point (where ever it may be) has ben there for who knows how long. i promise you that just cause you never see anyone at the point, doesnt mean no one else knows about it.
> ...




I think I can help with this. It comes down to remembering our audience. It's not as simple as telling a few guys where your fishing spots are. If that were the case I'm sure everyone would be willing to share their spots, no matter how productive. Posting information like that on here though is a little more pervasive. This forum probably gets hundreds of thousands of hits per day. Thats hundreds of thousands of people that are reading our posts. Given that OGF is indexed in google (and probably a lot of other search engines) anyone with the brains to search for something like "little miami fish" could pretty easily stumble upon any of our posts. If lots of folks find OGF using those or similar keywords, then it gets indexed even higher on the search results, then millions of people per day are reading your post. It's not like you're sharing your spot with a few people, you're sharing your spot with the world.

I agree that most of our spots aren't exclusive. They are largely on public land and lots of people know about them. However, millions more people with a means to use them will know about them if you post them. 

While posting public spots is probably somewhat foolish, posting spots that require access to private land is just downright reckless. If you're friends with a landowner and he lets you fish on his property you should keep the location private. Do you think your friend will allow you to fish there after you've shared the spot with millions of people, then due to your poor judgement folks are trespassing on a daily basis?

The long and short, it's probably best to share the precise location of any spot that's off the beaten path in private messages, not openly on the forum where everyone can see it. It's important to remember that there are millions of people reading our posts that never open accounts themselves and post. How often have you seen a person's first post that says "Ive been reading this forum for years and this is my first post"?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

What it boils down to is this.

When the swath of water you fish is 15' wide by 50' long, and that's where the fish are... and you get up @ 5 am, drive 35 minutes, walk a mile...peak your head up over the hill & look down at the riffle and there are 5 people standing in it, it pisses you off. The few stretches of small water that are holding fish cannot support 4 or 5 people fishing @ the same time. _The fish are fine, it's the sanity of those 5 people that is put in jeopardy. 
_

The rivers belong to everyone & I completely think it is fair that everyone gets to fish anywhere they want. 

However, I don't agree with posting all the public access points in the forum, let people do the work themselves or ask you on the stream. Anybody that's met me on the stream knows I share information freely. 


It's no big deal if you don't fish those spots every day. When you fish them all the time, you see the difference it makes pretty quickly. 

That is all.


----------



## Yankee Sticker (Apr 14, 2010)

What ticks me off more than anything is picking up all the garbage, cut line, leftover worm containers, beer cans, etc that people leave behind. I have been dealing with it for 20 years now, so it's a win for me if the person fishing in an area where I do is at least respectful in that sense. However, since I always take a garbage bag with me I am assured that I never leave the river empty handed. 
I've just accepted that I know exact spots where the fish hold in these areas and a majority of people aren't going to put in the time and effort to find them. I understand some trolls are looking for free guide service on here, so I apologize if anyone feels I overstepped my boundaries and gave away any secrets. But since he pretty much announced to the world all the access spots on the LMR I guess I will be taking two garbage bags with me next time.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yankee Sticker said:


> But since he pretty much announced to the world all the access spots on the LMR I guess I will be taking two garbage bags with me next time.



Yeah I was wondering what the purpose of him doing that. Pretty much case in point.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhh well.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> ...
> However, I don't agree with posting all the public access points in the forum, let people do the work themselves or ask you on the stream...
> It's no big deal if you don't fish those spots every day. When you fish them all the time, you see the difference it makes pretty quickly.


 I don't fish the LMR often at all, but I can respect you guys on OGF that do, so I took down the access points. McB's link is still there if people want to look them up themselves, or they can send me a PM. I forget that this is not a private forum sometimes. I felt like I was asking about public information from LMR experts on here, not trying to steal private information from you guys. And in my defense, I have been going down to the river and looking at maps to try and do my own research. I always thought of this place as a friendly resource to ask people with more fishing experience about tips or spots, especially once I scout them on the map and in person. That's all this post was meant to be. Sorry it turned into such a war between the "regulars" on the LMR and the "others" lol.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Yeah I was wondering what the purpose of him doing that...


I just did that to piss you off for going after me in your first post, Fallen. I felt it was unprovoked & the idea of you coming over a hill and seeing 5 people in your spot was just too funny to me. I took the links down after I read Yankee's post, realizing that I probably pissed off some other regulars that weren't involved. I got the childishness out of my system, sorry if I ticked off any other readers. Good luck on the LMR guys.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

See you on the river.


Maybe.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, this is the world wide web, there are tons of garbage in both www. and the rivers in Ohio. Theres also tons of helpfull people that are devoted fisherman on this site willing to share information to contributing members here via p.m. or on the water! Its all about FISHING and river fishing on foot isnt easy in the tristate area. Most spots are private property and yet still produce amazing amounts of garbage! Finding one spot and time on the water nearly always produce another spot. Fall is here.........


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

:Gwell, point has been taken.

like you said anyone should have the right to fish anywhere they wish, thats what the fishing license fee is for, unless its private land.

i am in the same boat in my thinking that this was a private forum and did not take into consideration that millions of non members are reading it.

there have been many times that ive gone to the river to wade and have seen trash all over the place. although it doesnt seem to get worse but it rather stays consistant. so i can see the more people that fish a hole that "doesnt care" about the area, will leave there trash. but in defense to all just looking for new places to fish, personal pm's would be the route to go.

thanks for the clarification.

guess it just depends on what information your withholding and why................its a whole different story if you share it personally rather than for everyone to see

fish on!! :G


----------



## McBride757 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm sorry if I ruffeled some feathers by posting a link. I would have sent a PM if I was able, but being new to the site, I wasn't allowed. I just know how frustrating it was for me looking for access spots. I'm not from around here and between school and work I have a couple hours a week to search for spots and fish. 
I'm like a lot of people here and spend some time picking up others trash. It a shame, but someone has to do it. I also know how much combat fishing sucks. Try Cape Hatteras during Drum season. Fishing is a popular hobby, and these are just things we all have to deal with.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

FYI, concerning indexing... if you search LMR Milford access right now, this thread is the number 1 hit on Google.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I understand why people are secretive about their special spots on rivers/creeks. The first one is that it might take you 45 minutes or so to reach your favorite spot which only allows two people to fish. Then you find someone there and need to drive 30 minutes to another good spot.

The main thing though is that some people keep everything they catch. Even in a river you can fish down a great hole by keeping everything. Those two 18" smallmouth you carefully released last week could have been in someone's frying pan the next day.

I don't begrudge people keeping fish but catch and release fishermen and meat fishermen aren't very compatable when sharing fishing spots.


----------



## Yankee Sticker (Apr 14, 2010)

Lord help us if people eat fish out of the LMR.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Saw 2 guys carrying out at least 10 channel cats & a bucket of hybrids not long ago.


They definitely eat'm up.


One of the spots I fish, a woman and her 6 or 7 sons were there...grill fired up right on the river bank. I **** you not.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I pulled out this guy from the LMR this week near Milford. Sauger/Saugeye, right? How big do they get down there in the LMR?



















I was going to jokingly ask if I could eat it after reading your last posts


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> One of the spots I fish, a woman and her 6 or 7 sons were there...grill fired up right on the river bank. I **** you not.


Kind of makes me wish natural selection wasn't a statistical thing...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe that's a sauger, as demonstrated by the heavy mottling & lack of white tips on the fins. 

They get up in the lbs. , state record is 7 and change but I've never seen one bigger than a couple pounds. 

Saugeye get much bigger. 



You can eat fish from the rivers, I just wouldn't make a habit of it. I don't eat any at all but if I was hard up for food that'd probably be my first stop.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow, lot's of bitching going on??? Sounds like a room full of women!! LOL. Well, here's my two cents. If you want to fish the LMR, here's some advice, buy yourself a kayak or a small canoe and float the LMR. That is the best way to fish the LMR, and if your buddy can't walk much, I am sure he could sit in a canoe and fish. For everyone else, I FISH ALL OF YOUR HONEY HOLES FROM ORAGONIA DOWN TO THE OHIO RIVER.  (let the bitching begin).LOL JK. I can understand some people getting a little chapped in the ass about "their' spots. Due to a lot of private property along the LMR, when you do find a good spot from hunting around, and spending a lot of time on the water it becomes a little personal. I don't mind talking about general information, but when it comes to spots or certain access, it is good to PM someone. There have been people who have helped me out, and keeping it as a one on one conversation is the way to go. BTW, the area's that you are talking about get hammered. Once the weather get's a little colder you will see a big drop off of how many people are on the water. Good luck.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Streamhawk said:


> Wow, lot's of bitching going on??? Sounds like a room full of women!!


That last snide remark I made I pretty much regretted shortly after I posted it. I need to remember what mama said about saying nothing at all, and also that these are hard times for a lot of people.

I have eaten a couple of rock bass out of the EFLMR, but I don't really recommend that. They weren't terrible, but I've certainly had better tasting fish. Gimme some crappie from Cowan and I'm happy!!


----------

